# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  بوح الصور

## احلام

*ُهنا ستكونـ لنا وقفة لـِ نهذي مع الصور المتبعثرة*


*والتي تعبر عن ما في داخلنا من مشاعــر مختلــجة لاستنطــاق الــصورِ وقراءتهــا* 


*والبـوح الذي ينتابنا لـحظة رؤيتــها*





 
*سأدع لكم مساحـــة .. لوضــع أي صـــورة ترغبون بهـــا*




*ومن ثم .. تــعبرون عنـــها بشعر او نثر* 



شرط أن يكون من كتابتكم 


مثال :




يوماً ما
اعتقدت ان اصابعي تحمل بصماتك 
وان عروقي تحتوي دمك 
وان جسدي يمتلئ بأنفاسك 

واعتقدت انك لو ابتعدت عني يوماً 
سأموت اختناقاً 

وها انت قد ابتعدت ...
وها انا لم أمت

لكني لست على قيد الحياة..!!

ـــــــــــــ

*لا اريــــد منـــكم لا الشـــــكر ولا الثنــــــــــاء بــــــل*

*هنـــــــا اريـــــد بـــــوح صــــــــوركــــــم ....*

*لــــــــذا ســـــاتركـ*

*المســــاحة التاليـــة خاليـــــــة ........* 




احلام

----------


## حسان القضاة

قبل السقوط 


أيها الليل الكئيب
لماذا تخلق من انفاسي
صوتٌ..كصوت النحيب
لماذا تتارجح الافكار
وأحاسيسي رغم اشتعالها
مثل الجليد
والبرد وقلمٌ احمر منها
وبضعُ قصاصاتٍ وبعض الجريد
والجميع يراهن (( لن اسقط ))
وأنا اتشبث بخصلةٍ من شعرها
والمنظرُ جداً كئيب
والمصائب تنبت من حيث لا ادري
وكأني لم أكن يوماً مُصيب
السقوط قادم..
وسقوط الرموز جداً وجداً رهيب
وأنا رمزٌ للحب الاسود
اكادُ من تعاستي
أن اكون عن نفسي غريب
وأوراق الحزن تسكنني
واصبحتُ بها..
ذلك الكهلُ الوحيد
لا هم لي بالحياة واهلها
سوى أن اسمع عنها خبراً جديد 
يا رب السموات والأرض
ايها القديرُ اللطيفُ المجيد
أعني أن اكون أنا
بذاكرهٍ طفلٍ وليد
أو اهديني المنيه فإني
تعبتُ أن أكون
عن نفسي غريب

حسان القضاة

----------


## محمد العزام

الرحيل 

رأيتها في سماء العاشقين تضوي 
كأنها نجم يسطع فوق جبيني 
قالت لاتبكي فهذا وقت رحيلي 
فسقطت مني دمعتان احرقتا جوف عيوني 
دمعة شوق لمن احببته طول السنينِ
ودمعة مظلوم في سجن العشق والانينِ


بتمنى يكون حلو ولو لدرجة معينة 

محمد العزام

----------


## احلام

تذكر أنني كنت ها هنا ذات يوم
في زمن ما و مكان ما
تذكر أني عشقتك بأسلوبي
و غازلتك بأسلوبي
و أطبقت على شفتيك قبلة بأسلوبي
و راقصت أحلامك بأسلوبي
أذكرني امرأة لم يعرف الزمان لجنونها مثيل
لم تشهد سفن الحنين غيرها قتيل
أذكرني يا سيدي امرأة ليس ككل النساء
دثرني بدمائك ، بنزيف الذكرى كل مساء
و اشهد أن لا امرأة غيري أحبتك بهكذا الجنون

احلام

----------


## حسان القضاة

لا زلتِ هنا 
نسيت كالعاده
انك اصبحت بعيده..
نسيت وشعرت بكِ
جواري تتنفسين القصيده
يا من تسكن قلبنا
وتصر أنها عنا غريبه
يا من تصر أنها بقرارها
كانت جداً مصيبه
ولم تفهم ابعاد الموقف
وقوانين الجاذبيه وحجم المصيبه
وشيعت حبيباً دون قصدٍ
فغادرته غير مكترثةٍ بما يصيبه
لا زلت هنا ولم تغادري
فعطرك يسكن حروف الجريده
والجريده تأتي كل صباح
ليعانق الغائب حبيبه
لا زلت تأتين بفنجان قهوتنا
لكن قهوتنا اصبحت حقاً كئيبه
هي من كانتِ بك دوماً
بلا سكر.. قاتمةٌ..لكن سعيده
لا زلتِ هنا حبيبتي
فكل شيء اخذ منك نصيبه
إلا أن المرايا وحدها من بكى
فهي معلقه مثلي وحيده
* *
لا زلتِ هنا 
ولهيب انفاسك يعلن
كم أنتِ قريبه
اشعر به يدوخني
يسرق بقايا عمري
لارقص على السنه لهيبه
ثم بكى كما المرايا
وغادر بعدما لملم نحيبه
وبقيتِ انتِ وحدكِ
سراباً يجالس حباً
ينبش ذاكرته ويسرق بريده
ويحدد له بحزمِ
هذا اريده وهذا لا اريده
وكل ما اردته كان
مشاهده نعي بذات الجريده
فهنيئاً لك بذلك
ايتها القاتله العزيزه 
حسان القضاة

----------


## احلام

كل شيئ يمكن إخفاؤه ..
إلا بصمات رجل تتحرك داخلي ..
كل شيء يمكن تكذيبه إلا
" رجولتك " !!
...
أستقيل أنا من الكلام .. والحياه !
بي الكثير من " تعب .. خَدَر .. أشياء أخرى "
كياسمينه ..
تخفي وجهها بين ركبتيها .. حين تخشى المطر !
كفراشة في زنزانة ..
يجبرونها على أن تنهض لتطير ..!!
ولا نافذة تطل على فضاء !
...
لن أستوعب الكلمة الطائشة
" شحوبي هذا لن يعالجه إلا الحب "
سأثبت لكم .. مع الأدلة
أنني الأكثر انهياراً من غيري !
الأكثر احتضاراً من غيري !
وأن الحب الأول ..
" ضرب من الذبح اللذيذ "
...
وأنت ..
يامن سلمتك قلبي ..
ستبقى أنت ..كلمتي الأولى في أول السطر ..
ستبقى الأوحد ..
الأجمل ..
الأنبل ..
وسأبقى أنا كما تحب !
أسمع .. ماتحب ..
أرتدي ماتحب ..
دون وعي .. أردد كلماتك
ابتساماتك ..
و الأشياء ..
كل الأشياء .. باقية كما تحب !
...
مازلت ياحبيبي أكتب لك
وبالحبر الأسود الذي تحب ..
قرار نهائي
بعدك
" أنا لن أحب "

----------


## ???... why ...???

من اجمل الكلام

الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم ويفتح أذنيه قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم. 
----------------------------

لا تدع لسانك يشارك عينيك عند انتقاد عيوب الآخرين فلا تنس انهم مثلك لهم عيون والسن. 
-----------------------------

تستغرق مناقشة المسائل التافهة وقتاً طويلاً لأن بعضنا يعرف عنها اكثر مما يعرف عن المسائل الهامة.

----------


## دموع الورد

يا من ابتسامتها تحرك حياتي
يا من تنجلي السماء عندما اراها 
يا من جعلتيني اكره حبك
واحب كرهك
يامن بعثرتي حياتي 
يامن خربت افكاري
ياحلم حياتي من اجلك صادقت القلم
وعانقت كلماتي الاوراق 
يافتاتي كيف هكذا تقتليني
بيدك الناعمة كيف تسفكين دمائي
بابتسامتك الساحرة اقنعيني 
كيف نظرة عينيك ترمي الاف الامتار من قوتها
اقنعيني كيف لمسة يدك تحرك جسدي حتى الاختلال
ياحلم حياتي لماذا النظر اليك رائع 
لماذا مجرد سماع صوتك ساحر سيدتي
اشرحي لي لماذا حين اتذكرك اشعر بالدفىء
لماذا حين اراك اشعر بالامان
حياتي بل انت جسدي وقلبي ودمائي 
كفاك كفاك كفاك لست سوى مجرد انسان له حدود للصبر والتحمل
سيدتي اعلني الصلح معي
فتاتي عودي الى حضني
عودي الى من سيحملك الى السحاب 
عودي الى من سينصبك ملكة في السماء 
لاتخافي لاتخافي لن ارضى بك حتى لو عدتي 
فلم اخرج الخنجر الذي جرحتيني فيه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

امرأةٌ من سراب 

صنعتها بفمي 

واخبرتها حكايات دمي 

و ضمّخت عيونها الالقاب 

رميت القمرَ بحضنها 

واتسقطرت النجوم من جفنها 

وضفرّت شعرها كورودٍ يحضنها كتاب 

فماتت اختناقاً خارج شعري 

و غرقت مراراً بهواء قدري 

و رحلت مع نفسها .. مثل ليلٍ للاحلام آب 


محمد قسايمة

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


للعشق عود ثقاب واحد 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


ينحدر اليأس في شوارع المدينة ويتوارى خلف الأبواب 

*

----------

